# Bobcat 873



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Looking at buying a 1996 873 needs head gasket and has 4000hrs. 

Does anyone know how much a repair is for this?

Is this a sign I should stay away from this machine?

I don't want to be burned.

Asking price is $13,000.00 CDN or $9,800.00 USD


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I don't know how much repair would be. I can tell you I bought a 873 (2000), with 300 hrs, cab & heat & hand controls in 2003 for $ 22,500 US. My guess would be your making out OK, but not stealing it. You'll end up in the 12-13K range probably, for a machine with 4000 hrs. Call the Bobcat dealer & ask a bunch of questions, or better yet bring them machine & let them go through it BEFORE you buy. Ask them what they would buy it for, they do it all the time.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I personaly would pay a little more for less hours. there are a lot of machines out there with less then 1500 hours for less then $1500 in better condition.



974 bobcat
975 bobcat
778 New Holand
TB070 Excavator
92 F250 4x4 w/8' Meyers
92 F350 4x4 w/8.5 Meyers & Stellar Shuttle
94 F350 4x4 w/Boss V & 2yd sander
95 F350 4x4 w/8.5 Meyers & Stellar Shuttle
1988 L9000 12 yd. Dump truck
1974 F600 10X10 all wheel drive dump truck
1974 Mobil street sweeper
1974 pelican Street sweeper
2004 Elgin Air Cub street sweeper


----------

